# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] How to make a line graph start at 100 not 0 on the Horizontal axis

## Buster^

So I have searched for a long time without luck, and I went here for help  :Smilie:  
So i would like to make a graph, but I want the Line Graph to start at 100 not 0. This is on the Horizontal axis.
Example.png
If you see the picture above, The graph starts at 100 and not 0 at the bottom  :Smilie:  (In the future I would like to be able to do it with both axis  :Wink:  )

----------


## JieJenn

Right click your mouse on the axis, click on format axis, then set your lower limit to 100

----------


## K m

Position your mouse over the axis you want to change.  

Double click on the axis (either x or Y axis)

You should get a dialog box that says Format Axis

Go to the Scale Tab and change the minimum from 0 to 100 and click OK

----------


## Buster^

But is there a way that i could have the 0, and let the graph start at 100? Would be quite nice!

----------


## K m

You could manually delete the data values below 100

----------


## Buster^

Hmm, after looking, I am satisfied!  :Smilie:

----------


## K m

Be sure to mark as [Solved].  

Click on the Star at the end of this message

----------

